# Review of DELTA X5 6" Professional Jointer



## Tedstor

That fence is sweet. I'm currently using the same type of 1950s Craftsman jointer. So you can see where I'd be jealous of that fence.


----------



## DrDirt

Congrats - that's the one I have. Works like a champ.


----------



## Delta356

(Tedstor) My old jointer is the same onE you are using, its nice upgrade to the rack and pinion. The old one was not that bad for me….

Thanks, Michael Frey
Portland, OR

FREY WOODWORKING INC.


----------



## Bertha

This is a very nice jointer. I looked hard at this before I got my Steel City (the deal was too good to pass up). Nice purchase, Michael!


----------



## ajosephg

Notice that the depth of cut goes up to 1/2 inch. Can you *really *cut that deep?


----------



## Delta356

(ajosephg) I could not agree more. I won't even try it..

Thanks, Michael Frey
Portland, OR

FREY WOODWORKING INC.


----------



## dustyal

Thanks for taking the time to photo, write and post. I appreciated your inclusion of the noise level… that can be one feature that separates the machines.


----------



## scrabby

I've had this same jointer for a year now - only jointer I've owned, but I've used several industrial jointers for comparison. Thie X5 handles maple boards, up to 6", beautifully, and I often end up using the jointed face for finishing. I use paste wax every time I fire it up (only a couple times per month), which definitely help boards glide across with little effort.

Agree fully with the noise level - very pleasant low, whirring hum…reminds me of the Mazda RX-7 from my youth.

My only negative comment is with respect to dust / shavings collection with this unit. When jointing faces, why do all the shavings go onto the infeed side, and the collection port is below the outfeed table? I use a shop vac / cyclone system, which is picking up plenty of shavings too, but I find I'm wiping shavings before placing every board down. Has to be a way to collect shavings on the infeed side!


----------



## Delta356

(Scrabby), if you look into the shaving chute there is a metal defeleter on the in-feed side, which should make chips be collected easier, but I really have not done face jointing let. Thanks for the heads up.

Thanks, Michael Frey
Portland, OR

FREY WOODWORKING INC.


----------



## scrabby

Good tip - I'm going to take a look tonight to see if I'm somehow deflecting shavings the wrong way.


----------



## Delta356

Thank you all for commenting on my review. I hope I have written a good review and have informed all on this tool, form the dislikes to likes.

Thanks, Michael Frey
Portland, OR

FREY WOODWORKING INC.


----------



## Dusty56

"Notice that the depth of cut goes up to 1/2 inch. Can you really cut that deep?"
That depth is for rabbeting purposes , not normal face or edge jointing : )


----------



## PPK

I own this machine also. It has served me very well. When I purchased it new from my local tool store, I did have to exchange the fence, as it was bowed. However, the new one is good, and it is a good, solid, heavy machine. I just finally changed out the cutterhead blades the other week, and it works like new again! (Yes, it should have been done long ago…)


----------

